# now i like my fps gaming but...



## Pingu (Aug 20, 2010)

this is going a bit too far 

http://www.firebox.com/product/2075/3rd-Space-FPS-Vest?via=sfg


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 20, 2010)

Pingu said:


> this is going a bit too far
> 
> http://www.firebox.com/product/2075/3rd-Space-FPS-Vest?via=sfg


 
heh

and the animated graphic from there is surely an internet meme waiting to happen...


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that Charlie Brooker?

rule 42 btw.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/video/hot-new-video-game-consists-solely-of-shooting-peo,14325/

I thought that was the ultimate?

(oldy but goldy...)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2010)

Er that's a bit mental, there's no fucking way I'll be buying something that bonkers!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 23, 2010)

> It can even simulate the precise direction and force of bullet fire



Sounds like the copywriter got a little bit carried away there...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm glad they've got a pink one for girls and gays. It's important to be able to coordinate your make-up and your body armour.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 24, 2010)

that is fairly cool to be fair. I wouldn't pay £130 quid for one but if i got given one i wouldn't complain.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2010)

ordered. cheers for the heads up


----------



## panzor (Aug 26, 2010)

If it wasn't £130, I would buy that right now. Even at that price it is tempting.....


----------



## golightly (Aug 27, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm glad they've got a pink one for girls and gays. It's important to be able to coordinate your make-up and your body armour.


 
Yeah but you can't get the pink one in large, so what are the big fat gays gonna do?


----------

